# A Swede says hello!



## Wibben (Jun 9, 2012)

I tought I should say hello to all of you here, on the board!

..so... Hello!

My name is Christer, though most people know me as Wibben, and I live in the southern parts of Sweden, where I work as a games developer during the day, and pretend to be a music super hero at night. 

I've been writing and producing music since I was 13-ish years old and have always had a focus on rock/metal. But, recently I started taking symphonic music and arrangements much more seriously, and it is my hope that, by coming here, I will grow as a composer and musician, beyond the rock production stuff I feel comfortable with, and just maybe, be able to do some scoring for minor films/games in the future, but that's not the main goal 

If you're feeling curious at what I do, musically, you can find my stuff over here:
http://soundcloud.com/wibben

Anyways, cheers to you all! See you on the boards!
-Wibben


----------



## Resoded (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey mate, saw you back on studio forum. Nice music, I enjoyed ManBat. I'm also coming from a metal background diving into the orchestral stuff.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wibben (Jun 9, 2012)

Ah, cool! Hi :D
Studio Forum seems all but dead now, a shame, really.

Really good tracks on you soundcloud :D
What's your go-to library?


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 9, 2012)

Välkommen!


----------



## Resoded (Jun 9, 2012)

Wibben @ 9th June 2012 said:


> Ah, cool! Hi :D
> Studio Forum seems all but dead now, a shame, really.
> 
> Really good tracks on you soundcloud :D
> What's your go-to library?



Yeah, the orchestral/film forum doesn't get much attention. Thankfully the vi-control forum is pretty much all you need.

Thanks mate.  Well at the moment, Adagio and LASS2 for strings, Cinebrass, 8dio epic percussion and 1928 Grand for piano. For synth and sound design stuff I use Damage, Alchemy and Zebra 2.

How about you?


----------



## Wibben (Jun 9, 2012)

ThomasL: Tackar :D

Resoded: Wow, impressive collection of VIs 
I just started out so I'm using Komplete 8 and Albion (which I bought yesterday). I think my next purchase will be ProjectSAM OE, since it seems to be a good companion to Albion, from what I've read here.


----------

